

Graphene shows promise for bulletproof armour - sjcsjc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30246089

======
DigitalSea
The future is arguably graphene.

As exciting and life-saving as this could be, I am actually more excited for
graphene batteries. We already have pretty good bullet proof vests that save
lives, what we haven't seen is really any decent innovation in the battery
space in sometime. Tesla is said to be working on graphene battery technology
that could allow their vehicles to travel up to 500 miles on a single charge.

I am excited to see where this and other graphene related developments go
(including bulletproof armour).

